# Folding vs Wire Bead Tires



## Hanks

I bought my first folding set of tires. I installed them but didn't like the flimsy feel of the non-wire bead and noticed it would take a little more work to assure the bead was set correctly in the rim. I pumped the tires to my usual 110 psi and everything seemed fine. As luck would have it on their maiden voyage I entountered a saw cut in a concrete bike path where the there was a 1" razor sharp curb (where one portion of the slab had settled and the oncoming one did not). Well guess what? I got my first pinch flat. 

It was hot and so I found a shade tree turned my bike upside down, put in my spare tube and pumped it to maybe 60-80lbs. Later (because I still had a long ride ahead of me and wanted my tires both at 110psi) ) I made the mistake of stopping at beach cruiser bike rental place, asked them how much pressure was their compressor set to (they said 110) so I allowed them to pump my tire with no pressure gauge handy. 

I rode about 500ft when I head someone elses tire explode only it turns out the someone else was me. Obviously I had not done as good a road repair as I thought. The non-wire bead was not set properly allowing it to slip out of the rim and destroy my spare tube (thankfully, but no big deal, it was not brand new but patched a couple of times).

Here are my thoughts:

Basically I am convinced that folded tires are inferior to wire bead tires albeit they are fractionally less weight. My contention is that if I were to have a high speed flat they would be more likey to come off the rim than a full on wire bead tire. I also think my non-kevlar entry level tire riding days are over as I've had just too many flats with my Continental Ultra Sports (not faulting the tires) and intend to move to Continental Gator skins. Getting flats and fixing them on my ride has lost it's novelity.

Hank 

P.S. I'm also on a quest for what people consider "the best tubes" as I'm convinced they are not all the same. Not looking to spend a tiny fortune because it's a name brand, just want the best bang (pun not intended) for the buck.

Thanks RBR's


----------



## SOME_1_ELSE_1999

to me... tubes are tubes are tubes. that being said ive seen some tubes at walmart, i think it was, that had slime in them. However stating what you have i dont think your trying to add weight so much as keep the air in. Gatorskins/armadillos sound like your best bet but they are a bit heavy but i've only gotten 1 flat so far and that was due to a heavy duty staple hitting the tire just right.


----------



## exracer

Gee, basing everything on one experience. There's a good plan. I've been riding folding tires for the past 30+ years. The last time I rode a wire beaded tire was when I was in HS (over 30 years ago). It's not the tire's fault that you overinflated the tire or did a poor patch job. In all those years and miles I never had a problem with them popping off the rim because they failed to seat. Never had a problem with them rolling off the rim if I got a flat; even on a high speed descent. I wont say that a I never had a tire roll off when I have flatted on a high speed descent but it has only happened 2-3 times at most. The last time it happened 6-7 years ago and even then I had slowed down so much (almost at a stop) that there were no controllability issues. They are in no way inferior wire bead tires. You just had a bad experience.

Oh wait, 2-3 instances in 30+ years/230-240k miles. You're right, they're junk, never mind.


----------



## ddimick

All the tubeless tires I've used (Hutchinson and IRC) have folding beads, and the bead seal on those is even more important than standard clinchers.


----------



## milkbaby

Are you sure you didn't have any of the tube sticking out from under the tire? Should operator error in not seating the bead correctly be an indictment of folding tires???


----------



## hdbiker

I've never had a problem with folding tires. I got over 6000 miles on the last set of Gatorskins. I'm an old guy with old tired hands, and for me, the folding tires are much easier to get on the rim.I have never had a problem with the bead seating in the rim. Of course, it's understood that you have to take a moment to be sure it's in there properly.


----------



## Hanks

*My next tires will be...*



> and for me, the folding tires are much easier to get on the rim. (Kinda my point) Of course, it's understood that you have to take a moment to be sure it's in there properly. I have never had a problem with the bead seating in the rim


Kinda my bad and I realize I've got to be more careful, but honestly I thought I seated the tire well. My main mistake "Never use a compressor without a gauge" no matter what someone tells you it's set to. However I'll keep haulin my Pedro's tire levers which incidentally I did not need to remove and install the folding tires. My next tires will be Continental Gator Skin Ultras, wire bead. Oh well...it's a comfort level thing. Maybe I'll change my mind with more miles on the folding ones. 
Thanks,

Hank


----------



## martinrjensen

Sorry, I think you just didn't do a good job of refitting the tire. I have never had a problem with folding tires. Never and I have sued both types


----------



## Hanks

martinrjensen said:


> Sorry, I think you just didn't do a good job of refitting the tire. I have never had a problem with folding tires. Never and I have sued both types


Sued?


----------



## Guest

Hanks said:


> Sued?


Yeah. Most of the time the tire companies throw out nuisance change just to avoid the hassle of going to trial.


----------



## Mr. Versatile

PhotonFreak said:


> Yeah. Most of the time the tire companies throw out nuisance change just to avoid the hassle of going to trial.


Best laugh I've had this whole week. You get rep for that one.


----------



## cycocross

You might want to learn what 110 lbs of pressure feels likes when you pinch the tire.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY

"Basically I am convinced that folded tires are inferior to wire bead tires "

You are free to have that opinion, but 99 out of 100 riders will disagree. There is no law forcing you to ride a folding tire.
.
.
.


----------



## cyclesport45

99.99 out of a hundred. Wire beads are just less money


----------



## terry b

MR_GRUMPY said:


> "Basically I am convinced that folded tires are inferior to wire bead tires "
> 
> You are free to have that opinion, but 99 out of 100 riders will disagree. There is no law forcing you to ride a folding tire.
> .
> .
> .


100 out of 100. I've never met anyone who didn't graduate from wire to kevlar once they knew what they were doing. Maybe the last part is the caveat.


----------



## maxfrm

Folding tires work great. If you are more comfortable with wire bead then run it. But user error is the issue not the tire.


----------



## Loe77

I have just put folding tyres on my bike for the first time and had a little trouble setting them in. Now I have a Vibration of some sort through the bike and I am wondering if it is my fitment of the tyres that is the problem?


----------



## tihsepa

Loe77 said:


> I have just put folding tyres on my bike for the first time and had a little trouble setting them in. Now I have a Vibration of some sort through the bike and I am wondering if it is my fitment of the tyres that is the problem?


Yah, that are not seated on the rim correctly. You should be able to spin the wheels by hand and figure out if its front or back. Just deflate it and reseat. 

I have had this problem before. The strange thing is it only has ever been a problem on tires like really high end Vittorias and such. They are just really soft and supple.


----------



## tarwheel2

The only advantage to wire bead tires is that they cost less. Folders are lighter and much easier to store. I have never had any problems with a folding tire unless I didn't seat it properly when installing, which could happen with a wire bead as well.


----------



## Loe77

I have the bike on a rack on the wall, when I spin the back wheel the bike jumps all over the place.. I'll let the air out of it and pay a bit more attention to it setting.. Everyday I learn something new


----------



## looigi

The first time a folding bead tire is installed it's kind of floppy and misshapen and can be a bit trickier to get on and seated properly. Subsequent to being on a rim and inflated, it assumes and keeps a proper tire shape and handles a lot like a wire bead tire, except for being a easier to get on and off the rim.


----------



## AndrwSwitch

I still buy wire bead now and then. I like to have a bike I ride to school, leave locked outside, and don't stress about. It seems silly to spend more than I have to on it.

While mounting tires seems like an obvious thing, it does take a little attention. Pump your tube up about half way, and look around the bead for tube sticking out. Then pump it up the rest of the way. I'm betting you had a little bit of tube sticking out all along.


----------



## twobournes

Just to add one more note to this dead horse beating: Few (if any) manufacturers offer a good high quality tire in wire bead. All the higher tpi tires are kevlar/folding bead - to the best of my knowledge. I believe that alone is a testament to the superiority of the folding bead.


----------



## svard75

Loe77 said:


> I have the bike on a rack on the wall, when I spin the back wheel the bike jumps all over the place.. I'll let the air out of it and pay a bit more attention to it setting.. Everyday I learn something new


What I read in a MTB forum MTBR.com was overinflate a folding bead tire and watch the beads seat. Did that to my MTB tires and it works. Just takes a few minutes until it pops into place. Then don't forget to remove the air.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead

svard75 said:


> What I read in a MTB forum MTBR.com was overinflate a folding bead tire and watch the beads seat. Did that to my MTB tires and it works. Just takes a few minutes until it pops into place. Then don't forget to remove the air.


The pressure for an overinflated MTB tire is likely less than proper pressure for a road bike tire.

The issue here is simply taking the 30 seconds to inspect the tire/tube to make sure everything is in place before pumping to the proper pressure. Over inflating a road tire will not seat an improperly seated tire. It will simply blow it off the rim.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n

I always use wet cloth with some dish washing liquid (1 drop), to smear around the inside of the rim and the outside of the tyre bead (just where there will be contact) and then pump it up a bit (20-30psi) to check how the tyre is seating, then to required pressure.

I always apply talcum powder to my tubes before I install. :thumbsup:


----------



## svard75

Blue CheeseHead said:


> The pressure for an overinflated MTB tire is likely less than proper pressure for a road bike tire.
> 
> The issue here is simply taking the 30 seconds to inspect the tire/tube to make sure everything is in place before pumping to the proper pressure. Over inflating a road tire will not seat an improperly seated tire. It will simply blow it off the rim.


Some tires just need that bit of coaxing to seat the bead. I personally never had an issue with road tires but did with my mtb tires.

My post didn't suggest you ride overinflated its just to get the tire bead to seat then remove the air to proper pressure.


----------

